# Авиация > До 1945 >  Первая мировая война 1914-1917 гг.

## Carl-Fredrik Geust

Какое общее число (или порядок) побед ("claims") и потери Императорской ВВС России в пербой мировой войне 1914-1917 гг.?

----------


## Carl-Fredrik Geust

Никаких комментарии??

----------


## Red307

> Никаких комментарии??


Боюсь, на форуме очевидцев тех лет не осталось.

----------


## Казанец

> Никаких комментарии??


А вы сами-то искать пытались? Или есть уверенность в том, что всё сообщество форума находится в перманентном ожидании, когда же светлейший Carl-Fredrik Geust почтит его своим присутствием и снизойдёт до того, чтобы походя задать какой-нибудь праздный вопросик, чтобы со всех ног кинуться отвечать на него? Попробуйте посмотреть по ссылкам:
https://aftershock.news/?q=node/34561&full
Авивция первой мировой.
https://history.wikireading.ru/271648
Воздушные бои российской авиации | Военная авиация
а не найдёте, значит придётся выехать в Россию и работать в архивах самому. Глядишь, книжечку издадите потом.

----------


## lindr

Подробная информация с разбивкой по АО есть в книгах.

Российские летчики-истребители Первой мировой войны ISBN	978-5-90418-081-2

Боевые авиационные группы Первой мировой войны ISBN	978-5-9906891-2-1

Но у меня к сожалению их нет.

----------


## OKA

Случайно встретилось. С опозданием, но...

"  Памятник Павла Аргеева в Ле Бурже

 

" Павел Аргеев, один из наиболее результативных лётчиков первой мировой войны, имеющий 11 французских и 8 российских наград. "

http://1814-1918-1945.livejournal.com/10621.html

сегодня 132 года со дня рождения русско-французского аса первой мировой войны Павла Аргеева и 2 года как с громадным скрипом и трудом, сквозь наплевательское отношение соотечественников и некоторых структур, наша ассоциация медленно, но верно приближается к окончанию реставрация памятника на его могиле...

еще раз хочу поблагодарить тех, кто нам оказал помошь

журналистов Викторию Соцкову и Марию Онучко

Ольгу Ширнину, воплотившую в цвете, найденную нами в архивах фотографию, 

https://klimbim2014.wordpress.com/20...3%D0%B5%D0%B5/

особо, тех кто нам помог финансово, хотя полную сумму мы так и не собрали, но памятник скоро будет открыт назло нашим военно-историческим партнерам, как отечественным, так и французским, не оказавшим даже моральной поддержки, но при этом не брезгующими воровать и размещать в сети, как фото, раскрашенное Ольгой, так и документы об Аргееве, которые я выкладывал в блоге. По крайней мере спасибо им за ясное определение - увидите цветное фото Аргееве без упоминания Ольги и нашего проекта - знаете кто перед вами...

Приглашаю всех на открытие памятника в апреле. Точную дату сообще позднее. "

Все фото :

https://severr.livejournal.com/1441875.html


" Памятник Павла Аргеева в Ле Бурже

    буду краток, несмотря, мы завершили этот проект, длившийся почти 3 года...

    Огромное СПАСИБО и поклон до земли тем, кто нам помог словом и делом. Тем кто делился нашими сообщениями, простые и топовые блогеры. Тем кто помогал денежными средствами, кто 10евро, кто 100, кто больше.

https://nikolai-endegor.livejournal.com/

, который нам помог в момент, когда проект завис, и благодаря которому он сдвинулся и вышел на финишную прямую,

    "Московский центр международного сотрудничества" за финансовую помошь,

    Координационный совет соотечественников во Франции за поддержку,

    журналистов Викторию Соцкову и Марию Онучко, сделавших репортажи о наших усилиях,
    Ольгу Ширнину, воплотившую в цвете, найденную нами в архивах фотографию,

    Татьяне Шевро, г.Гренобль, за перевод административных документов,
    всем участникам нашей Ассоциации,

    Мэрии города Ле Бурже, Ассоциацию ветеранов войны города Ле Бурже,

    Посольство Российской Федерации, Русский духовный центр, Ренесанс Франсез и Французское казачье войско за участие в церемонии..."

Фото :

https://nikolai-endegor.livejournal.com/

" Краткая биография Павла Аргеева " :

https://1814-1918-1945.livejournal.com/12861.html

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Вот ещё сайт по Первой Мировой. Есть и о Российской Императорской авиации

World War I Aces

----------

